# Benrus H010 Techniquartz



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Any one got one of theses, see below for a a brief description.*

The Benrus TechniQuartz is an example of pure simplicity in the race for the early Quartz wristwatch. This just could not have been invented in a more simplified manner - a traditional Swiss ETA movement modified (gutted) properly to accomodate a nice and clean electronic module by Motorola of USA. If you compare this solution to other quartz ideas of those years you will only find complex and overengineered constructions. Benrus based in the US was a leader in importing Swiss movements so acquiring Motorola to this project must have been slightly easier than other Swiss+US cooperations like the Record-Golay Âµ-Quartz or Roamer Micro-Quartz.

The mechanical module clearly shows where the mainspring and balance would normally be fitted. The electronic module has been hand-assembled so swapping parts during repairs should be fairly easy. These watches are very reliable but the most common issue will be the huge quartz crystal which can be replaced with a modern tiny 32.768Hz tube. The stepping-motor and its small size seems a bit surprising as for the year 1972. The same goes for the remarkably small Motorola chip if you compare these components to other watches of that era.

Please note the first three pictures you see are stock photos, the last three are of my own Watch.

*Does anyone know of someone who can service one of these, mine is fine as regards timekeeping but it no longer hacks, pretty sure it is just a contact problem.*


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Not to ask an obvious question, but is this watch outside the realm of what Paul can service? I know that he services a number of the other early quartz watches (Megasonic/Megaquartz, Ultraquartz, Beta21, etc.)

And thanks for sharing -- I'm a big fan of the Benrus electronic watches and own a number of them, but hadn't realized that they'd issued this early quartz model (I like how it carries on the naming form from their TechniPower electronic model.)

Another one for the list!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Not to ask an obvious question, but is this watch outside the realm of what Paul can service? I know that he services a number of the other early quartz watches (Megasonic/Megaquartz, Ultraquartz, Beta21, etc.)
> 
> And thanks for sharing -- I'm a big fan of the Benrus electronic watches and own a number of them, but hadn't realized that they'd issued this early quartz model (I like how it carries on the naming form from their TechniPower electronic model.)
> 
> Another one for the list!


From a past enquiry Paul AKA Silverhawk does not service this particular model of Watch, however I don't think he would struggle with it if he gave it a go.

Any thoughts Mr Silverhawk?.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Now come on must be more comments on this, where are all the experts?.


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

Try Piotr at crazywatches(dot)pl (where your photos with the orange background are from). He really knows his stuff and has a contact email address on his site.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I am surprised no one else has commented on this very early Quartz Watch. :sadwalk:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you know, my dear PC-Magician, I came across your fascinating post only because I decided, unusually, to browse through the electric and electronic section of the Forum. I have recently become very interested in quartz and electronic watches and their movements and so, for the time being, I cannot offer you any expertise on your most unusual watch movement because I am only just beginning to learn about the more detailed technical aspects of quartz movements and their history.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> I have recently become very interested in quartz and electronic watches and their movements ...


Careful! It's a slippery slope! :yes:


----------

